# Goomba Color DS



## FAST6191 (Mar 3, 2008)

In a bit of a rush/not sure if this needs to be on the portal so full post later.
Dwedit has released a version of goomba color for the DS (goomba color is a GBC emu for the GBA and nearest rival to the DS code Lameboy), it is still very early on but an interesting development.

Original thread:
http://www.pocketheaven.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=6295



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This version says "1-16-08" on it, that's about when I took a break from working on it.
> 
> Sound is garbled, and you must reset the game before any sound appears
> I couldn't get Libfat working without reading lots of corrupt data, so this only has "Drymouth" embedded inside the emulator.
> I haven't integrated the changes made to the newest builds of Goomba color.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Mar 3, 2008)

How is it compatibility wise compared to lameboy?

EDIT: Never mind. It only plays one game.


----------



## ratx (Mar 3, 2008)

I was bored so broke out the hex editor to try it out with other roms... seems to working nicely for a first release. Not quite Lameboy replacement... yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://tinyurl.com/3ad562  - parts1 and 2 and a batch file to make your own versions... open a cmd prompt; go.bat gameboycolorgame.gbc should produce a goomba_DS_test.nds


----------



## Urza (Mar 3, 2008)

Local mirror:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1938

I don't see much point to frontpaging it now, as its not really in a "release" state for general use.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Mar 4, 2008)

Dude, Super Gameboy support is still in!  Even though this is a very early release, it still shows promise.

Thanks ratx for the builder tool.  I've taken the liberty of modifying it slightly to let you double-click it to process all *.gb or *.gbc files in the directory:

```
for %%F in (*.gb) do copy /B part1 + "%%F" + part2 "%%~nF.nds"
for %%F in (*.gbc) do copy /B part1 + "%%F" + part2 "%%~nF.nds"
```


----------



## Hypershell (Mar 4, 2008)

Sweetness, I caught this emu the other day, great to see a way to insert your own game.  Even if it is an early release, it still rocks.

Am I to gather this makeshift builder does not support games which require a save?  'cuz I've tried MegaMan Xtreme, Xtreme2, and Zelda DX, and they all freeze up at some point before the title screen (M3 Simply w/ phat DS).


----------



## DanTheManMS (Mar 4, 2008)

I dunno.  I got Pokemon Red working with moderate sound glitches, as well as Pokemon Pinball which works very well.  All my other games crash either at a title screen or simply don't load at all.


----------



## Sir Spanky (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm really glad he has started working on this again. I used to love goomba for the GBA.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Mar 15, 2008)

Quick video demo:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=kB3D5zdyYuc


----------

